# Strong Antifreeze smell



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

When my car is running warm, I have noticed a coolant smell. Passengers have even noticed it. I don't notice any leaks and my levels are sitting at the norm. Anybody experienced this?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

drake0707 said:


> When my car is running warm, I have noticed a coolant smell. Passengers have even noticed it. I don't notice any leaks and my levels are sitting at the norm. Anybody experienced this?


Heater core leak?


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

im no technician, but wouldnt that somewhat deplete my coolant levels?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

There have been some issues with Dex-Cool. If your coolant has never been flushed, get it flushed. If it has been flushed make sure they put Dex-Cool back in or properly flushed it to change coolants. Dex-Cool doesn't get along well with others. 

When your car is cool, take the ( I don't remember, but think it does have a radiator cap) radiator cap off and look in the radiator. Otherwise look in the coolant overflow. Wipe your fingers around the edge. If you see any type of sludge, especially brown sludge, you have problems. If you see brown sludge get it to the dealer asap. They will know what to do. If it's not brown then get your coolant flushed real good.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The brown sludge is not sludge. The "sludge" is actually an additive added at factory to help lubricate internal workings on the water pump etc, It is also there to help seal any potential leaks and is also a rust inhibitor. It's normal to be there.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Water pumps will sometimes only leak when at temp, and only when under pressure and can sometimes leak so slow that the antifreeze will evaporate before it gets to the ground. But you could still get a whiff of it once and a while. Check for some discoloration coming from under the water pump pulley.


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

i dont think im due for a flush just yet. im the original owner at 17k miles. i did pull the cap and see a small amount of thick red "sludge" lining the dipstick to the radiator. yet the fluid seems perfect no discoloration or pieces in it. its a 2006 and have had incredible luck and no problems. this smell is only every so often, so i didnt want to take it to a dealer (out of warranty) and spend any money to have them tell me nothing is wrong.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

I would definitely NOT put dex-cool back in it, or regular for that matter... Regardless whether it is due for a flush, do it anyways. It's cheap insurance. 
- There is "safe for all makes" coolant available and I preferably use that. If that thing runs hot more than normal, it will need a flush before it's "due date". 

If there is white goo on your radiator cap, that's oxidation, needs a flush.

If there is red goo, needs a flush

If there is ANY goo, it needs a flush.

The smell,... just a thought... but if there is any "goo" and it is causing a blockage in the heater core, it might be getting very hot in there and just cooking that goo in your core.

Just break down and flush it yourself... get a garden hose flush kit, $5, and "safe for all makes coolant" $10-20 and save yourself the extra $45+ that a shop would charge.
-Seriously, one of the easiest things u can do next to an oil change.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LS2Monaro said:


> I would definitely NOT put dex-cool back in it, or regular for that matter... Regardless whether it is due for a flush, do it anyways. It's cheap insurance.
> - There is "safe for all makes" coolant available and I preferably use that. If that thing runs hot more than normal, it will need a flush before it's "due date".
> 
> If there is white goo on your radiator cap, that's oxidation, needs a flush.
> ...


That is INCORRECT... I stated what the brown "sludge" is. Don't believe me contact a KNOWLEDGEABLE Pontiac service center.

DEX-COOL is the only acceptable coolant recommended by GM. If your car is still under warranty it would be in your best interest to work within the warranty.

*Engine Coolant*
The cooling system in your vehicle is filled with
DEX-COOL® engine coolant. This coolant is designed
to remain in the vehicle for five years or 150,000 miles
(240 000 km), whichever occurs first, if only
DEX-COOL® extended life coolant is added.
The following explains the cooling system and how to
add coolant when it is low. If there is a problem
with engine overheating or if coolant needs to be added
to the radiator, see Engine Overheating on page 5-26.
A 50/50 mixture of clean, drinkable water and
DEX-COOL® coolant will:
• Give freezing protection down to −34°F (−37°C).
• Give boiling protection up to 265°F (129°C).
• Protect against rust and corrosion.
• Help keep the proper engine temperature.
• Let the warning lights and gages work as
they should.
*Notice: Using coolant other than DEX-COOL® may
cause premature engine, heater core or radiator
corrosion. In addition, the engine coolant may
require changing sooner, at 30,000 miles (50 000 km)
or 24 months, whichever occurs first. Any repairs
would not be covered by your warranty. Always use
DEX-COOL® (silicate-free) coolant in your vehicle.*

If coolant needs to be added more than four times a
year, have your dealer check the cooling system.
*Notice:* If you use the proper coolant, you *do not*
have to add *extra* inhibitors or additives which claim
to improve the system. These can be harmful.

NOTICE the word "EXTRA." The proper inhibitor (brown-sludge) WAS ADDED at factory to aid your water pump and other internal parts in lubrication as well as protect in rust build up.

For peace of mind....HEED THE advice in the manual.


----------



## TinMan (Mar 10, 2009)

I test drove an 04 with 50k on it that had a strong antifreeze smell from the vents... I assumed it was a heater core and walked away from it...


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I just got a leak in my radiator today. It needs replacemet. Are there any good performace ones i can pick up?


----------

